

For Tech Companies, Downturn Serves as Cause for Common Ground - monkeybusiness
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/30/business/media/30digital.html?src=twr

======
villageidiot
Referring to Bing, Eric Schmidt said _"We benefit from Microsoft’s continual
re-entering into this market. We encourage them to continue with this
strategy."_

